# What is 'Uber Comfort' and how much more will it cost?



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Your ride to the airport may now get an "economy plus" feel as Uber tests an upgrade on UberX designed to give passengers more space and comfort.

The company has been fairly vague about the details of the pilot program known as Uber Comfort, but a message sent to drivers provides some additional detail.

"Uber Comfort is currently part of a very small test we are running in select cities for a limited time. During the test, some partners who have UberX selected in their trip type filters may receive an occasional Uber Comfort trip request," reads a notice sent to drivers and obtained by SFGATE. "Typically these requests will be routed to high rated partners with spacious vehicles."

Though the drivers aren't given any specific requirements, a company statement says the vehicles used for Uber Comfort are required to have more head and legroom than typical UberX vehicles.

When asked directly where the program is operating, a company representative would only say, "We are always looking for ways to improve the rider and driver experience on Uber. What you're seeing is a limited U.S. experiment to support those efforts."

A search Thursday afternoon showed Uber Comfort available in parts of the Bay Area, with Comfort rides costing 25 to 35 percent more than a standard UberX, nearly double the cost of Uber Pool service.

The move is just Uber's latest to diversify their product offerings and comfort levels. Last month they began offering Uber Black customers the ability to request a conversation-free ride through the app.

https://www.sfgate.com/travel/resou...meaning-cost-lyft-13941738.php#photo-12223341


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Comfort means you are one of the drivers that's driving too nice of a car and will need to factor in depreciation..... not to mention lower gas mileage and higher repair costs. Idt it will be worth it.....


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

The best way to implement this is to send pax a mandatory survey ( of a couple of questions ) after dropoff. 
The questions should be something like:
- Was the driver's car comfortable?
- Did it have ample space?
- Would you consider to ride with this driver again? Choose him/her as favorite?

Then after so many feedback Uber can see which drivers get more kudos points and choose them to be on the Ubercomfort platform. 

Of course there has to be some minimum standards. A mid size sedan should be the bare minimum. No priuses, versas, civics, corollas, sentras, etc ...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's a way for them to charge more for people with nice cars who are in slow areas and seldom get calls besides UberX so they have no choice but to do them. So it's a win win for the driver and Uber. Uber Comfort sounds like it should be better than an UberX that is not a compact car. They should call it UberXT Like clothing made for extra tall people :biggrin:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The real question is will the driver earn more than X rates and how much more or is Uber just using these drivers to charge the Pax more for their comfort?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> The real question is will the driver earn more than X rates and how much more or is Uber just using these drivers to charge the Pax more for their comfort?


Been doing Comfort rides now for just over a month. They definitely pay more then X rides do. Of course Uber is going to make more money. As long as I make more then doing basic X rides I don't care what Uber does.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I’ve been doing comfort rides for three weeks now, pros, you make $.02 more per mile and $.07 more per minute. - $.25 less per base fare, 4 minutes makes up for the negative $.25 base fare, not hard to make it up in minutes. 

So far most of my comfort rides have tipped me well and they tell me it’s only a difference of a few dollars. 

Cons: I guess because there are not many 
Comfort cars out here they try to send me 15-18-20 minutes 6-9 miles to pickup, comfort rides are NOT paid long pickup fees, learned that on the first one I did. I have my limits for miles and minutes, as a contractor I’m in it to make money. 

You’ll get 5 people trying to squeeze in, this could be pro or con depending on how you feel about cancellation fees, I like them. I’m good with waiting it out or having the customer cancel I don’t put more people in my car then I have seatbelts for.

You’ll also get rides with 4 large people... you’ll feel it at times. Not great on the vehicle but hope for short rides. 

I drive a small suv, nothing great and more comfortable about it in my opinion, other then more leg room.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ratethis said:


> I've been doing comfort rides for three weeks now, pros, you make $.02 more per mile and $.07 more per minute. - $.25 less per base fare, 4 minutes makes up for the negative $.25 base fare, not hard to make it up in minutes.
> 
> So far most of my comfort rides have tipped me well and they tell me it's only a difference of a few dollars.
> 
> ...


In my market Comfort rides pay .15 more per mile and .03 more per minute.??????


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Hmmmm I guess it depends on where I drive. I’m able to drive Maryland DC and Virginia, in the area I mostly drive I make better rates, I’ll have to check it out in the other areas. I know if it pays the same per mile and minute in areas where my rates are lower, then it’s $.20 per mile and $.04 per
Minute... I wish I was getting .15 more per mile I may extend my pickup miles ? maybe...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

drivers better be making more if the pax is being charged more


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Uber Comfort has been here in Phoenix for about a month. It pays about .15 more per mile and .03 more per minute. I like it because I don't have to do anything different to make more money on the same ride. Uber says it provides a new car with more legroom. It seems that most of my Comfort trips happen from the airport..business travelers on an expense account. From the comments on the local boards, it seems to be cutting into the XL market a bit as it is only available to X drivers with a qualifying vehicle, but I can't find a list anywhere of what vehicles qualify. FWIW, I drive a '16 Chevy Impala.....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ratethis said:


> Cons: I guess because there are not many
> Comfort cars out here they try to send me 15-18-20 minutes 6-9 miles to pickup, comfort rides are NOT paid long pickup fees, learned that on the first one I did. I have my limits for miles and minutes, as a contractor I'm in it to make money.


No long pick-up fees sucks, I do well on them in my market.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Another money grab by uber charging riders proportionately higher than paying drivers. 
However, typically passengers who are willing to pay higher rates for comfort are good candidates for poaching as private clients.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys!
Have you ever picked up four riders 200 p. each at Geary/Powel street crossing and drop off at Fishermen Warf The distance is 1.5 miles and your pay out per mile is 97 cents for this trip. How your car handel this Powel to California up hills. Do you think as I do that Uber person in charge for pricing need Psayco Evaluation.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ratethis said:


> I've been doing comfort rides for three weeks now, pros, you make $.02 more per mile and $.07 more per minute. - $.25 less per base fare, 4 minutes makes up for the negative $.25 base fare, not hard to make it up in minutes.
> 
> So far most of my comfort rides have tipped me well and they tell me it's only a difference of a few dollars.
> 
> ...


More mature pax's, with more $$$


----------

